# iPhone 5, how soon?



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Basically I can upgrade to the iPhone4 from my 3gs come early Feb - but should I wait til the summer if there's going to be the new one?

:thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Going by this, id hold out mate.

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iPhone


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Thet might have sorted the bugs in "4" by then- alarms and being able to hold the phone how you want!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers guys, I guess if the white one's coming out next - the '5' wouldn't be too soon after it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I dont think you will see a big difference in the iphone 5


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

No 5 this year - 4 upgraded with more memory perhaps or a faster processor/greater battery capacity.
Apple event on the 11th - talk of iPad 2 or just Verizon getting the iPhone, which wouldn't really be much of an event a that's US centric, with nothing for the rest of the world's Mac users to get excited about.


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

lots of rumors going around about a summer iPhone 5, but to be honest I would be surprised. I can see an iPhone 4Gs or something similar as an interim, then the next version out 2012. I've still got my 3Gs but I'm not in a rush to upgrade.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Im still running my original silver back


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I can see them announcing the iPad2 very soon as they announced the Ipad just over a year ago now with a release a similar April.

iPhone will probably just get the 4S refresh - following on from previous versions and with so many having 2yr contract it makes sense to just make it a refresh for all those 3GS users to upgrade to the "4". Also in thier favour is the phones are not 'really' advancing much at the mo. Getting a bit fast, ram cheaper but there are no massive stand out features missing now (bar flash lol)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

those 2 year contracts are a bloody nightmare.i had to haggle like hell to get my bb9700 for free and an 18 month contract.i only wanted 12 originally but they said the wouldnt agree to ANY 12 month contracts anymore 

but back on topic,i would be stunned if it was released before august.possibly an iphone 4 s (like someone else said) but not the 5 imho.

im really not sure which of the iphones is the better looking.the 3gs was sleek,pebble like and very curvaceous.the 4 is very clinical,square and industrial looking.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

iPad 2 will be announced in the next month to go on sale april sort of time. New iPhones always announced june/july and go on sale a few weeks after.

I personally feel Apple will want to prove the current design works, with the metal antenna around the edge but its Apple so you never know what they might throw into the mix, but id expect more a 4GS or whatever they decided to call it.

Either way, you may as well wait till June/July :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh sounds right, 4gs about June/July then? - hmmmmm, 4 months wait *scratches head* doh


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Why not wait for iphone 6...

Get the 4, if you like it keep it, if not sell it on and keep your 3gs.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

buckas said:


> yeh sounds right, 4gs about June/July then? - hmmmmm, 4 months wait *scratches head* doh


Id wait, the June/July version 2011 will be worth more than if you get an iPhone 4 now. My iPhone 4s probably worth about £350 at the minute, having said that, ill probably get the next iPhone anyway :lol:


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

there starting the iphone 5 on production lines in may to roll out for june release date


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

v6scorpion said:


> there starting the iphone 5 on production lines in may to roll out for june release date


Source??


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Im in the exact same position i can upgrade now from my 3g but i dont know if to wait ummmm!!! big decision.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Source??


yahoo Q&A page lol :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Im due for an upgrade in July. Hopefully a new one would be out then


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

If the new iPhone isnt out in either June or July ill buy you one :thumb: Theyre always released June/July time that what Apple do.


----------

